# 2003 Revell reissue 1/8th scale 32 Ford Highboy model



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi,
I’m new here and to be honest, I’m grabbing at straws. Sorry if I’m wasting your time. But I have an issue.
After looking at the original 1962-3 Monogram box, I see that both the doors as well as the trunk were designed to open. My Revell model has functioning door hinges, and it’s obvious (the plastic is thinner around both doors as well as the trunk lid) that it was an option if you wanted to cut the doors and trunk lid open. Well, I took the plunge and cut out the doors. They work perfectly. My issue is with the trunk lid. It too has thinner plastic making it an easy cutout. My issue is that nowhere in the instructions does it mention cutting out the doors as an option, and what’s really got me stumped is the fact that I’ve located one half of the trunk hinges, but not the other half on the parts trees. They’ve got the detailed interior of the trunk, but what’s the point if it can’t be viewed? If anyone knows how I can proceed and make the partial hinge assembly work, please let me know. I hate reproductions for this very reason. They seem to always drop the ball on certain details. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to hobbytalk @modelboy

I am not familiar with this kit. Is it the the 3 n 1 kit? What is the kit #?

Maybe the trunk is just supposed to lay against the opening and locate itself with only 1/2 the hinge assembly? That way you can lift it off and view the trunk detail.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi thanks for the quick response! Yes, it’s a 3 in 1. But to answer your question, the half hinge wouldn’t keep it from just collapsing on itself. After I asked for advise, it dawned on me that I may be able to fashion a hinge receptacle out of plastic. But what annoys me I’d the fact that Revell couldn’t bother to have the complete hinge assembly included. And the fact that the opening doors and trunk lid were never even addressed in the assembly instructions really annoys me. It’s obvious that the original model gave the builder the option of opening doors and trunk, but they couldn’t be bothered in giving the builder that option on the reissue. Thanks for your comments, but I’m still wondering how to make the trunk lid work. {#%**€><~{!


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

modelboy said:


> Hi,
> I’m new here and to be honest, I’m grabbing at straws. Sorry if I’m wasting your time. But I have an issue.
> After looking at the original 1962-3 Monogram box, I see that both the doors as well as the trunk were designed to open. My Revell model has functioning door hinges, and it’s obvious (the plastic is thinner around both doors as well as the trunk lid) that it was an option if you wanted to cut the doors and trunk lid open. Well, I took the plunge and cut out the doors. They work perfectly. My issue is with the trunk lid. It too has thinner plastic making it an easy cutout. My issue is that nowhere in the instructions does it mention cutting out the doors as an option, and what’s really got me stumped is the fact that I’ve located one half of the trunk hinges, but not the other half on the parts trees. They’ve got the detailed interior of the trunk, but what’s the point if it can’t be viewed? If anyone knows how I can proceed and make the partial hinge assembly work, please let me know. I hate reproductions for this very reason. They seem to always drop the ball on certain details. Thanks in advance!





Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to hobbytalk @modelboy
> 
> I am not familiar with this kit. Is it the the 3 n 1 kit? What is the kit #?
> 
> Maybe the trunk is just supposed to lay against the opening and locate itself with only 1/2 the hinge assembly? That way you can lift it off and view the trunk detail.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

It’s a Revell and I’m pretty sure the model number is 85-2616


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

It’s a Revell and I’m pretty sure the model number is


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is this the right link.






REVELL KIT 2616 Assembly Manual (Page 3 of 60) | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

a few ways to make hinge for opening panels on model cars
piano wire in a brass tube or plastic blocks like this:. 









you can also use soda can aluminum to make hinge parts.


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

The latest issue I have that still contains the full complement is kit #2602 from when it was still proudly Monogram.










It looks like some of the hinge parts were sacrificed in one of the subsequent tooling reshuffles.
Apparently Revell solved the problem by no longer mentioning it in later issues.
The issue appears to be easy enough to solve with a bit of scrap plastic and a little ingenuity, but would always yield the lid to open like a boot as a result. Why not change the entire setup so that the lid opens rumble seat style, like on the originals?


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Baron von Zach said:


> The latest issue I have that still contains the full complement is kit #2602 from when it was still proudly Monogram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a star! First of all thanks to both of you for helping me figure out my trunk issues. I looked forever trying to find a site or someone who could help me. I did in fact find the link to the pdf build instructions (prior to finding Hobby Talk) but that didn’t help, because it was the same version as my hard copy.
But my Aussie pal had the Monogram instructions and after looking at the closeup of the original parts tree, I realized I’d seen that tree in my parts! I assumed the two missing hinge pieces would be yellow (my main body color) or should I spell that colour haha. Anyway, it turns out the two needed hinge pieces are on the only black parts tree in the kit. So thanks to you having access to the monogram instructions,,, I can now cut the trunk out. You rock! And again, many many thanks to all for your help.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

I’d be willing to send pics once I’ve completed the task, but I’m not sure how. I clicked on the camera icon, but it brought up my keyboard. You’ll have to excuse me, I’m old and feeble haha.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

modelboy said:


> You are a star! First of all thanks to both of you for helping me figure out my trunk issues. I looked forever trying to find a site or someone who could help me. I did in fact find the link to the pdf build instructions (prior to finding Hobby Talk) but that didn’t help, because it was the same version as my hard copy.
> But my Aussie pal had the Monogram instructions and after looking at the closeup of the original parts tree, I realized I’d seen that tree in my parts! I assumed the two missing hinge pieces would be yellow (my main body color) or should I spell that colour haha. Anyway, it turns out the two needed hinge pieces are on the only black parts tree in the kit. So thanks to you having access to the monogram instructions,,, I can now cut the trunk out. You rock! And again, many many thanks to all for your help.


I’m sorry


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Baron Von Zack, you’re the one who put me in the correct direction, so I wanted to give you full credit. As I’ve said, I’m old and feeble. And I got my responders bass acwards. Having said that, I’m still grateful to all responses regardless, but I wanted to give BVZ a special shout-out.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

modelboy said:


> I’d be willing to send pics once I’ve completed the task, but I’m not sure how. I clicked on the camera icon, but it brought up my keyboard. You’ll have to excuse me, I’m old and feeble haha.


If you dont have any content images already loaded into the gallery, I guess it goes to were that content may be next (your system.) That is one way to upload images directly from your device. You can cut and paste directly from the image source as well - use the button next to the left of the camera icon to insert an image from different resources. Or just paste it directly into the reply box.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> If you dont have any content images already loaded into the gallery, I guess it goes to were that content may be next (your system.) That is one way to upload images directly from your device. You can cut and paste directly from the image source as well - use the button next to the left of the camera icon to insert an image from different resources. Or just paste it directly into the reply box.
> The hinges in place. Thanks again to all. I’ll send more pics when the glue has set. Cutting the “boot” out was actually easier than the doors! Yes, I said boot for our “across the pond” pals..


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

modelboy said:


> Baron Von Zack, you’re the one who put me in the correct direction, so I wanted to give you full credit. As I’ve said, I’m old and feeble. And I got my responders bass acwards. Having said that, I’m still grateful to all responses regardless, but I wanted to give BVZ a special shout-out.


That's very nice of you, thank you so much.
I just wanted to help, had nothing better to do this morning and it gave me a chance to rummage through the stash down in my dungeon.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Baron von Zach said:


> That's very nice of you, thank you so much.
> I just wanted to help, had nothing better to do this morning and it gave me a chance to rummage through the stash down in my dungeon.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

modelboy said:


> View attachment 315795


I’ve got another question for Baron, regarding the original Monogram instructions. And with a bit of luck it will answer my next question.. The Revell instructions NEVER address where the main fuel line lead terminates. I’ve included a pic so that you’ll know what I’m talking about. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I will let Baron provide the full details, but he is probably going to want to know what type of fuel system you plan to model. Electric or mechanical? Will you be modeling an in line fuel filter? Pressure gauge?


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I will let Baron provide the full details, but he is probably going to want to know what type of fuel system you plan to model. Electric or mechanical? Will you be modeling an in line fuel filter? Pressure gauge?


Hi, I’m building the kit as per instructions, so I’m not making the decisions on what the fuel system is. I just want to know where this line terminates. I could just tuck it under the fan belt assembly, but that’s not very original. When the model is completed nobody will really notice where it terminates, but I will. Thanks for you thoughts..


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

You installed the fuel rail upside down.



It's then merely meant to be tucked between the rear of the engine and the bulkhead.
A more elegant thing to do would be to run a wire simulating a fuel pipe from the tank to a scratchbuilt electric fuel pump, from there forward and connect the line to it.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Baron von Zach said:


> You installed the fuel rail upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, as you can see on the instructions, it clearly shows the main fuel line at the FRONT of the engine. Oh well, I’ll either remove the line, or super glue the CENSORED to the rear side of the main line.. cheers man.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

You try and do everything correctly... and the manufacturer screws it up. Thanks for nothing REVELL!!


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

I’ll sort it out. Thanks again, and hopefully after seeing the instructions I was using made the mistake, and NOT ME lol


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

Revell. A swearword with an 'R'.


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

I think if you just disconnect it from the carbies, you just flip it over and push it back on.


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Baron von Zach said:


> You installed the fuel rail upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done! Super glue to the rescue!!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Your ideal to run the line - as it is now - down to the left inside frame rail is right for an electric fuel pump system.

Per the instructions - where the line dangles down - would be more appropriate for a mechanical fuel pump system. It would be located at the left front of the block near where the lower radiator hose would attach to the front engine cover/block. Another fuel line would run from it (the back of fuel pump housing) back to same inside frame rail location where the metal fuel lline would go on back to the fuel tank. 🤙


----------



## modelboy (Mar 1, 2021)

modelboy said:


> Baron Von Zack, you’re the one who put me in the correct direction, so I wanted to give you full credit. As I’ve said, I’m old and feeble. And I got my responders bass acwards. Having said that, I’m still grateful to all responses regardless, but I wanted to give BVZ a special shout-out.


I’ve tried seven times to send you pics of my now COMPLETE Revell 32 Ford Big Deuce, and I seem to do it wrong, or maybe you’ve heard enough from me?
Regardless, I’ll try again:


----------



## Baron von Zach (Mar 2, 2021)

It really turned out very nice.


----------

